# Important news to get off my chest



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a heart attack last Thursday. 

I was feeling uncomfortable in the chest region, and although the symptoms were not that typical for heart problems, in the end I decided to walk to the hospital for a quick check, and they refused to let me go. Spent the next four days there, turned out I had had a heart attack before I came in. There is no direct threat anymore right now, thanks to the medication. 

I might as well have decided not to go to be honest - in which case a second attack Thursday night would have been likely and possibly lethal. 

Please, especially those of us in the dangerous age bracket, be aware that any pain on the chest should be checked. ASAP.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow you were lucky but sensible at the same time.

Thank you for the timely advice & I hope you make a complete recovery.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Wow, that's scary. My dad had a very similar experience not too long ago... it is really strange to think that had he waited for a little while longer he very probably wouldn't have survived.

I'm glad to see you're alright!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well at least youre alright! 
And thanks for the advice,


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that with us and I hope you'll be OK now. I don't exactly know what the 'dangerous age bracket' is but as I am 47 with a sedentary job, fond of a beer/smoke and haven't played sports for years I guess I'm as fair game as the next person, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

A very sobering post Art Rock, I'm glad you're OK and hope you don't get any more scares.

I recommend you don't listen to any Mahler for a while


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. If your hospitals are anything like ours, I know you're glad to be home.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Get better soon, Art Rock ... this is serious stuff for sure, and glad you decided to take that walk to get it checked out.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

OMG, thank goodness you're ok Art!

Well, you definitely did the right thing, and it just might have saved your life. 

I'm really glad there was a hospital close by!

Be careful everyone...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you're ok, Art. Take good care of yourself and you'll be rocking again in no time.


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

I have heard of this before, it seems incredible that a person can actually have a heart attack and not realise they were having one, but it does happen. Same thing applies to strokes, my own mother had a stroke, she experienced some numbness in her ankle/lower leg, and it was only when she had it checked out several weeks later, that a brain scan confirmed that she had a stroke.

Glad you are well ArtRock anyway!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> I had a heart attack last Thursday.


Same thing happened to me nine years ago, unexpectedly. Like you, I was only in hospital for a few days, but one thing I noticed for some time afterwards was an unusual feeling of insecurity, almost fear, in certain situations (like crowded supermarkets). Apparently this is a normal short-term trauma effect, triggered by the brain responding in the same way as it would to a physical attack - which it _is_, except the attack has come from _within_, of course. I mention it because if you find yourself responding in some similar way, at least you'll be forewarned, and will know not to worry about it. It passes.

One effect it had on me was to prompt me into taking more frequent regular exercise. So I'm fitter these days than I've been for much of my life! Good luck. My recommendation: try not to worry (even though you will), and work really hard at trying to enjoy every day to the utmost. Pamper yourself.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Same thing happened to me nine years ago, unexpectedly. Like you, I was only in hospital for a few days, but one thing I noticed for some time afterwards was an unusual feeling of insecurity, almost fear, in certain situations (like crowded supermarkets). Apparently this is a normal short-term trauma effect, triggered by the brain responding in the same way as it would to a physical attack - which it _is_, except the attack has come from _within_, of course. I mention it because if you find yourself responding in some similar way, at least you'll be forewarned, and will know not to worry about it. It passes.
> 
> One effect it had on me was to prompt me into taking more frequent regular exercise. So I'm fitter these days than I've been for much of my life! Good luck. My recommendation: try not to worry (even though you will), and work really hard at trying to enjoy every day to the utmost. Pamper yourself.


Organ failure plus pharmaceuticals can be akin to Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. :devil:


----------

